# Flickr Alternatives?



## pongerts (Apr 11, 2009)

Good day guys and gals!

Just a couple of days ago, I found out that this wonderful country that I'm staying in blocked access to flickr! Despite installing the Access Flickr plugin for Mozilla. It used to be working just great last week. But the ISPs here blocked it again (ha! monopoly!!).  (They even used to block voip capability of Yahoo Messenger before! )

Well they blocked flickr because of some cultural/religous issues.

So, do you guys use some other online albums? I was checking out imagemoo, but still haven't signed up yet.

I hate it that they blocked Flickr. I really enjoyed it there. Learned some stuff from site too .


----------



## boogschd (Apr 11, 2009)

i say proxy it


----------



## Charles89 (Apr 14, 2009)

where do you live :O


----------



## pongerts (Apr 15, 2009)

I live in the United Arab Emirates (Abu Dhabi to be exact). It's in the Middle East, on the same sand as Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 15, 2009)

photobucket?


----------



## dcclark (Apr 15, 2009)

Zenfolio, Smugmug -- although you need to pay for each, you'll get unlimited space.


----------



## FrankLamont (Apr 16, 2009)

They may have blocked it as well.


----------



## DefaultArtist (May 11, 2009)

you can use ShutterCal.com =)

and i'm not just saying that because i own it ...ok maybe I am, but it's a good site!


----------



## glene (May 13, 2009)

I use a place called Ph.Art  (photo art gallery) Im not sure how much help that is to you, as it is more a image sale site rather then sharing, but its very nice looking free to use and I personally find the community over there very informative as well. give you and idea my profile page is Ph.Art


----------



## pongerts (May 13, 2009)

thanks everyone for your inputs.

The thing I like the most about flickr was the forum style it had and the way I was able to upload to it. 

still searching for a place i can lodge my photos at.


----------



## farmerj (May 13, 2009)

Find a new country that won't infringe on your rights....

And support the rights, not the rulers.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 13, 2009)

See if you can get to this site - Alias Service - if not, then drop me a PM


----------

